# Building a Kennel



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

How much would you all expect to pay for a 5-run kennel setup, if each of the outdoor runs was 5ft x 10ft, and each of the indoor runs was 5ft x 5ft, with the exception of the one on the furthest end, which would be, say, 5ft x 10ft for whelping purposes? Solid partitions of some sort would have to go between each run, but would not be necessary on the end runs. Do not include the price of flooring, unless you know of a super cheap, but not permanent, way to go.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Cement slabs from a disassenbled maure pit could make a good floor if they are sealed before the liquid manure goes in . 5x10 or 5x12 for $100 each. Not really super cheap, but not permanent.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I have read this thread a couple of times now and think I need to say, that we need more info. it could depend greatly on several factors:

1. Material Kennel runs are made from chain link, pre made pannels?
2. Type of construction on inside portion on kennels of modification of existing buildings
3. How much work you can and will do yourself
4. What materials you already have and can take advantage of

I would need to know what you already have and what in more detail you wanted before I would be willing to venture a guesstimate.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

*1. Material Kennel runs are made from chain link, pre made pannels?*
Well, I'm not sure. I know that chain link is pretty flimsy, but with there being solid partitions between each run, that might not be that big an issue, since the only part of the kennel that would be just chain link would be the front, and the one side of each end kennel. What do you think?

I was looking at THESE KENNELS, but for what I want, they said it would cost $3045 (which is an all-inclusive price, so no added taxes or shipping). That price was for 5, 5x10ft outdoor runs; 4, 5x5ft indoor runs; and 1, 5x10ft indoor run (which would be for bitches in whelp), with 'isolation panels' between each kennel on the inside and the outside. 


* 2. Type of construction on inside portion on kennels of modification of existing buildings*
There are no existing buildings; we're going to have to put one up specifically for the purpose of housing the indoor runs. That is going to be the sole function of the building, though. 


* 3. How much work you can and will do yourself*
I don't know how much we can do, but we will do all that we can do ourselves.


* 4. What materials you already have and can take advantage of*
Nada is what we have, as far as I know.



For the flooring, I was thinking either concrete pavers with rubber stall matting on top, or something like THIS, since I don't want something permanent like a concrete pad. I'm open for other suggestions, though.


----------



## Jacob Tallmon (Aug 13, 2006)

Anne- Where would one start to go about finding such an item? I am also in the process of designing my "kennel suite" and right now the floor surface is my holdup. At that price it would be great! 

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

I recently built a new kennel and I used chain link ( 11 1/2 ga). This is to flimsy. If you use chain link go with 9 ga. I had a local guy build the panels and then put them together on the slab. I also buried two 55 gallon drums and 50 feet of drain line for a septic tank. The top is covered with 2X4 dog wire and then I placed UV protection covering over the top. This works well for me.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

You mentioned the UV protective cover, Ken, so let me just add that I want my outdoor runs to be covered with something solid, for protection from rain/sun/etc., and was thinking of doing something like a carport or some kind of metal, or corrugated plastic roof, in addition to putting wire over the tops of each kennel to prevent climbing out or in. I was thinking that if I did the corrugated plastic, you can buy it in light enough colors so that it would let some daylight in, so the runs wouldn't be dark.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I just put up dog kennels in my garage, but I don't know where you would find this material in the US. Cost was $700 for 4 kennels, 3 of them are 6x4.5ft and the last one is 6x3ft. The garage is tiled, but obviously not made for dog kennels because it would have been nice if it sloped to the outside so the water wouldn't stand when hosing out the kennels. I put down thick rubber mats that are about 18x18" (2 of them side by side) so the dogs can lie down somewhere other than the tile floor. It gets pretty cold when the weather sucks, but its easy to clean. The green mat in the 2nd pic got torn up by Lyka pretty quick, but I still use one for Cujo so he doesn't spill water all over the tile kennel (a downside to tile).



















I will never go back to chainlink kennels now that I've used this style kennel panel though, its strong, theres no flex, it looks alot neater and it'll last a lifetime!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I've seen that style of kennel before, but I don't know where (if) you can get it in the States, either.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Don´t you have these type of kennels? These are the ones I´m used to....The cheapest dealer sells these for 26 euro per meter, with a door is about 35 euros.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:Well, I'm not sure. I know that chain link is pretty flimsy

Heavier guage chainlink does exist, and it is not flimsy. May cost more, but it lasts a lot longer.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I can find them sold in the UK and elsewhere overseas, but I can't find them sold in the US, Selena, other than from Options Plus, and they're only 4ft tall (see http://www.optionspluskennels.com/goldseries.htm). :-k


I'm thinking it might be better if, rather than trying to build a building to house indoor runs, I just put sleeping boxes on the ends of each run, on the outside of the run, which would be attached to the boxes, and cut a hole in the back panel for the dog door. I could still do guillotine style doors if I did that, right? My only concern is insulating the boxes, especially for winter, and how to attach the kennels to them.

I priced kenneling, and here's what I could get 5 side-by-side runs for, with isolation panels between them, according to the prices online:

*Priefert*
Premier: $2,266
Backyard: $1,946

*Options Plus*
Silver: $2,087
Ultra: $2,295


Can someone explain to me exactly what the difference is between Priefert's Backyard kennels and the Premier kennels? It said that the Premier was powder coated over galvanized tubing and the Backyard was powder coated over black steel tubing (and the color is different, too). What's the difference between galvanized and black steel tubing, and is one better than the other if both are powder coated? 

Those prices did not include tops on the kennels. Would it be difficult to cover half the outdoor runs with something solid, and the other half with wire?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

> Anne- Where would one start to go about finding such an item? I am also in the process of designing my "kennel suite" and right now the floor surface is my holdup. At that price it would be great!
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.


I saw some in the local "shopper" paper. I live in WI so lots of agriculture around. I'm seriously thinking about it. I guess I have to see if they smell!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

it´s in dutch, but you´ll get the picture
http://www.witjesverzendhuis.nl/cgi-bin/database.pl?tbl=winkel&id=201&item=28&search=

If you use doghouses, you can put them in your kennel. Then you won´t need a quillotinesystem. 

Our kennels are 2 x 3 m., height is 1.85 m., in there we have doghouses. It is only outside and kennels have a roof. Isolation for the doghouses in the winter is straw, but is very seldom very cold here. Coldest period is about - 5 celcius for a week orso in january/february. In our new house we are going to build an inside part from 2x2 m with quillotinesystem and an outside part from 2 x 2.

A meter is about 3.3 feet.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I want a way to close the dogs in at night so they don't bark and keep the neighbors (and ME!) awake. That's why I want the boxes vs. just putting a dog house in the runs. 

I believe the heavier-gauge chain link costs about the same as the welded wire kennels, doesn't it?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

For the nicest chainlink kennels I've ever seen, 
http://www.masonco.com/PensRuns.html

Mason's kennel runs will last you a lifetime. The chainlink is also very very tight on them, I don't believe they use the traditional chainlink tensioning methods like you would on a chainlink fence, so theres also no gap between the chainlink and the frame where the chainlink fabric ends.

I also love the latches they use. But I have never been a big fan of the way chainlink looks.

I am not a fan of optionsplus kennels, I have heard so many things about their products rusting or the powdercoat flaking. I have never seen a Priefert kennel in person but that was the route I was going to take. The only thing I worry about is that the kennels are black. Black gets hot in the sun, but because its plastic powdercoat maybe it won't? I used to want black kennels till I considered the heat issue.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Tractor Supply carries a square welded tube with welded wire kennel. The whole thing is powder coated. A 10 X 10 was under 500.00. Very sturdy. I was paying about the same for a full welded chain link kennel with 9 gauge wire (heavier than normal home use). We just pour a concrete slab for the kennels and use Igloo brand dog houses. 

DFrost


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike, my aunt's brother-in-law has black powder coated chain link fence around his pool, and it doesn't get hot like you're thinking. It does get warm in the sun, but it's not hot to the touch like bare metal would be. I want my runs covered anyway, so I'm not worried about that. 


I can't find any prices on the Mason site. Do I have to contact them for that, or am I just missing it? 

Options Plus is pretty much out, since I now know I can get Priefert cheaper, and I've heard nothing but good things about their products. I'm just still a little unclear as to the difference between the Premier and Backyard kennels.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I think their backyard kennels are chainlink and premiere is the powdercoated welded wire. I could be wrong.

MasonCo doesnt list their prices online which sucks, I don't remember if they ever emailed me a pricelist. I know someone sent me a pricelist once upon a time that got caught in my spam filter, might have been them.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Can someone explain to me exactly what the difference is between Priefert's Backyard kennels and the Premier kennels? It said that the Premier was powder coated over galvanized tubing and the Backyard was powder coated over black steel tubing (and the color is different, too). What's the difference between galvanized and black steel tubing, and is one better than the other if both are powder coated?


Kristen,

I do not know if there are any other differences between the kennels (wire gauge etc.), but the galvanized tubing will be more corrosion resistant than the black steel tubing.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> I do not know if there are any other differences between the kennels (wire gauge etc.), but the galvanized tubing will be more corrosion resistant than the black steel tubing.


But isn't that the point of powder coating - to protect against corrosion?  According to the specs, everything else about them is the same; both are made with 2" x 4" 8 gauge welded wire on 1.66" OD 18-gauge tubing.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> But isn't that the point of powder coating - to protect against corrosion?  According to the specs, everything else about them is the same; both are made with 2" x 4" 8 gauge welded wire on 1.66" OD 18-gauge tubing.


Kristen,

The powder coating provides a limited amount of corrosion resistance (mostly just looks nice) - any crack or scratch in the coating will give access to the base metal at which point the galvanized tubing will perform far better.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Tractor Supply also sells another welded wire dog kennel, I think it is called the AKC Best in Show or something like that...they are nice, pretty heavy duty ones. I've yet to have a dog chew on or escape from one. The kennels are 5x10 and were only $289.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

But they don't come with panels that you can put between the kennels, do they, Tammy? 

It looks like you have the kind of roof I was thinking of doing over mine. How did you make it?


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

You mean panels to prevent fence fighting between dogs? We don't have them on our kennels but only occassionally do we have dogs that really get into it, then we rotate them around if that happens for now. While they don't come with panels, I don't think it'd be difficult to make something like that and attach it to the kennels.

http://www.hooverfence.com/kennel/welded-wire-kennel/










The top of our kennels is simply 2x4's w/ sheet metal attached


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Are the 2x4's attached to the top of the kennels in any way?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I have used that style of kennel before, there are a few things I don't much care for about it, but as a cheap kennel option it is very functional!

Firstly, the way the panels fasten together, on the 10ft section with the 2 5ft panels, if a big dog jumps against the inside of the kennel then the kennel will lose its rectangular shape as the panels kinda swivel inside the clamp, so if your kennel is on a movable surface like concrete and you have a rambunctious dog then it can be annoying.

The latch style irritates me, personal preference I guess.

With dogs that like to dash out of the kennel, the big 5ft door is annoying to me, I would have preferred it if they put a 2.5ft door or something in the panel rather than making the whole panel into a door.

But hey its <$300 so its not too bad, but not my first choice.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone know if Behlen kennels have optional isolation panels?


----------

